# 2013 Code po236/pending p2227



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

That would be a good and economical place to start, as far as the boost sensor. The barometric sensor code pending is a bit weird though. Have you tested for boost leaks?


----------



## alfred67 (May 23, 2018)

Thank you for the quick reply . No, I haven't tested for boost leak. Is this something I can do myself ?? Any links ??

Thanks
Alfred67


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

GM 1.4L Turbo Boost & Coolant Leak Testing Kits


GM 1.4L Turbo Boost & Coolant Leak Testing Kits Overview I've created a kit that can be used with an air compressor to test for vacuum leaks, boost leaks, and external coolant leaks on the 1.4L Turbo LUV, LUJ, and A14NET engines. This kit applies to the following vehicles with the 1.4L Turbo...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

I can say from experience a boost leak tester is a REQUIREMENT for owning a 1.4L LUJ.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> I can say from experience a boost leak tester is a REQUIREMENT for owning a 1.4L LUJ.


Yep, I do it after any mod/work involving parts of the engine that are boosted.


----------

